# My new baby Radiated tortoise (10 pics)



## gummybearpoop (Jun 8, 2010)

It has been a while since I have posted pictures on here...guess I have been too busy with school, work, fixing up the house, maintaining the vegetation, tending to all the other animals, etc etc.

This little critter was produced by a good friend of mine. I was probably more excited than he was when he finally got an egg to hatch. haha This animal was born on April 19, a day before my birthday!

Anyhow, here are the pics of yet another nameless tortoise.








And here it is....








This picture was taken by my friend (emailed to me to make me drool).







About the same size as a cute little booger.







Tiny little eating machine eats almost everything on his/her plate








Make sure you eat your veggies before you go outside and play!








Also, eat your mazuri to ensure you get all your vitamins and minerals.








Good baby!








Play time under the sun of the sonoran desert.








Size comparison with your potential mate(s) in 10-20 years! The other animals are yearlings and the biggest one was born in 2006 or 2007....I have to check back on that.


----------



## Missy (Jun 8, 2010)

That is one beautiful baby!


----------



## DeanS (Jun 8, 2010)

Very cute...thanks for sharing


----------



## N2TORTS (Jun 8, 2010)

Great Looking ....Radi's ya got ! ... Amazing hatchling ...
Very neat to see such pattern change. 
How bout a copie of that Stud Book:?
JD~


----------



## RichardS (Jun 8, 2010)

What an excellent collection!


----------



## Tom (Jun 8, 2010)

Wow. What do you say to that? Wow.

That pic with 7 of them is just incredible. That's an awful lot of mortgage payments.


----------



## terryo (Jun 8, 2010)

They are absolutely stunning, and that baby...wow!


----------



## jobeanator (Jun 9, 2010)

wow norm, nice! i love your radi's that is quite alot of money youve got invested.


----------



## gummybearpoop (Jun 10, 2010)

Thanks everybody for the comments! 

Yes, I did spend some shiny pennies, but I don't regret buying any of them....ok...maybe 2 of them. hahaha 

I love them all, but still haven't found names yet.....I may wait until I know their sexes....so at least 5 years if not more....haha.


----------



## TortieLuver (Jun 10, 2010)

Thanks for sharing those BEAUTIFUL pictures! It makes me want one.


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Jun 11, 2010)

Lucky.

Such expensive investments should have names though, if not just for their beauty.


----------



## egyptiandan (Jun 11, 2010)

They all look great Norm 

Might be able to sex the biggest one Norm  Just need a nice plastron picture. 

Danny


----------



## CGKeith (Jun 11, 2010)

They are stunning!

Congrats.


----------



## PATMAN (Jun 11, 2010)

LUCKY!


----------



## Candy (Jun 11, 2010)

Beautiful babies. Absolutely beautiful.


----------



## DoversMama (Jun 11, 2010)

So adorable! The wee one is too cute!


----------



## gummybearpoop (Jun 16, 2010)

egyptiandan said:


> They all look great Norm
> 
> Might be able to sex the biggest one Norm  Just need a nice plastron picture.
> 
> Danny



Thanks Danny! 
A few radiata breeders told me it is still too young to tell. I will get some pics in a few days to get your opinion though. I hear sexing with younger radiata can be tricky....sometimes they don't show until 10-12" unless the male shows his "goods" at a younger age. 



> Such expensive investments should have names though, if not just for their beauty.



I did give up some shiny pennies, but I don't think I overpaid compared to what everyone else is asking for their radiateds. 
But I do agree....they need names. They may have to wait a few years for names though....

Thanks everyone for their kind comments. These tortoises have become my passion.


----------



## Jacqui (Jun 19, 2010)

Happy Belated birthday Brat, I mean Norman.  You do just get yourself the nicest gifts! The little one is a beauty, but then again they all are. I have missed you, nice your getting a little time to come on.


----------



## gummybearpoop (Jun 20, 2010)

Jacqui said:


> Happy Belated birthday Brat, I mean Norman.  You do just get yourself the nicest gifts! The little one is a beauty, but then again they all are. I have missed you, nice your getting a little time to come on.





Yes I am a brat! haha You will call me an even bigger brat once I get my group of platynota together (who knows how long that will take me)

I sent you an email last week and never got a reply....maybe it never went through? When you have a chance, check again.... I wanted your mailing address. I finally got a new computer with a good burner so I wanted to give you a disc full of pics of the tortoises I sold you what seems like ages ago. I miss the redfoots....I even think about building a greenhouse in the future just to keep them again.

Any luck with getting hingeback eggs? They are some of the cutest babies around!


----------



## dae (Jun 21, 2010)

Wow Norm- Totally totally beautiful. I love your gang- especially your bigger one- lovely markings!!!!


----------



## hooooon (Jun 26, 2010)

Very beautiful! I love the cutie that I didn't see radiated BB before.
In my country, it is not allowed to keep this piece, where could you buy them?


----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 26, 2010)

hooooon said:


> Very beautiful! I love the cutie that I didn't see radiated BB before.
> In my country, it is not allowed to keep this piece, where could you buy them?



Hi Hooooon:

Welcome to the forum!!


----------



## hali (Jun 26, 2010)

owww cute


----------



## pugsandkids (Jun 26, 2010)

Beautiful, my list keeps getting longer!


----------

